# Cleaning crystal without damaging coating



## allaboutmusic (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys, my Steelfish seems to pick up fingerprints etc quite quickly, and I was just wondering what the recommended method is for cleaning grease and dirt off the crystal without damaging the anti-reflective coating. Is it best to avoid alcohol cleaners etc?


----------



## Dutchboy (Nov 26, 2007)

I use a Phenoxyethanol based cleaner (no alcohol/butylglucol/methanol) to clean my watches/glasses/ipod/notebook screen.... works fine so far! Couldn't tell you for sure if alcohol is bad for it tho.....


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

I just use a microfibre cloth. Makes it look as good as new!


----------



## hpz (Jan 9, 2008)

I use the cloth you get with my SonyEricsson P1i...works fine


----------



## kontai69 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm really anal and use clean Q-tips to wipe fingerprint smudges off the AR coating on my Aerospace. If there are water spots, I use deionized water (on a Q-tip) to wipe off the spots. I'm sure a microfiber cloth works just fine.

I read that lens fluid also works well to clean the AR coating since the watch crystal's AR coating is essentially similar (the same?) as that found on camera lenses. I don't think alcohol is bad since that is what is in lens fluid.


----------



## rik (Jun 18, 2006)

I use the inside of the left cuff of a North Face 'Expedition Shirt' (fancy name for a thin fleece) Seems to work!:-d


----------



## razcob (Nov 7, 2007)

rik said:


> I use the inside of the left cuff of a North Face 'Expedition Shirt' (fancy name for a thin fleece) Seems to work!:-d


I pull the cotton t-shirt from between my button down shirt and wipe. It is a special type of t-shirt............Hanes..:-d


----------



## BIG CHRONO (Feb 8, 2006)

Please forgive my intrusion here, but another
suggestion is antibacterial/antimicroidal soap.
I was disgusted with the results of cleaning
my sunglasses with all sorts of things, so I
simply tried the above, figuring there would 
be no groundbreaking results. Well, toggle
my switches & climb out of crash dive mode!
After applying a small amount to the lenses,
rinsing with water, & paper toweling dry, the
glasses had that new car window look that 
everyone lusts for, along with the new car
smell of course. I imagine it would work just
as well on the x-tals, & not harm the AR coats,
since these soaps don't seem to be harsh nor
abrasive. With all the Dr. Frankenstein experiments
other members here conduct, this one may be 
worth trying. :thanks


----------



## Greaves (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

(I just posted this over on a thread in the Omega sub-forum and wanted to hear your opinions, below is a direct copy of my post from the Omega Sapphire cleaning thread)

I read this thread and decided to try and use this lens cleaner and lens tissue that I have to clean the sapphire crystal on my Breitling B-1. It seemed to work wonderfully, the crystal looks immaculate and the process of cleaning it was very easy.

Now this solution and tissue I have are left over from when I working as an assistant camera man on a TV show and I used this cleaner and tissue to clean the extremely expensive lens' we used on our cameras.

Now I'm pretty much positive they won't harm the AR coating on the Breitling but I decided to run it by you guys to get your opinion.

The stuff I'm using is called Rosco Lens Cleaner and Rosco Lens Tissue.

On the front of the tissue pack it says 'WILL NOT SCRATCH LENS COATING'

Now, you'd think that would be enough for me, but no.. I'm anal. 
I'd prefer an opinion from a horologist. 

And for good measure here is the product description for each:

Rosco Lens Cleaner

The professionals choice for over 50 years
Easy to use, fast drying
No streaking, no residue
Ammonia and detergent free
No glycerin or oily additives

Rosco Lens Cleaner has been the choice of professional cameramen and cinematographers for over 50 years. Its unique formulation is especially designed for cleaning glass lenses, mirrors, dichroic filters, and other fine quality glass optics. It is easy-to-use and fast drying. It quickly removes dirt, residue, smudges and fingerprints. Free of ammonia, detergents and glycerin, it leaves no streaks or residue. Rosco Lens Cleaner is packaged in a pocketsize 2 ounce drip bottle, or in a larger 16 ounce bulk bottle. A new, convenient 8 ounce spray bottle is particularly suited for lighting crews and rental shops, when cleaning lenses and reflectors in moving lights, as well as standard lighting fixtures.

Rosco Lens Tissue

Lintless, static-free micro-fiber tissue
Lightweight and disposable
No abrasives
No silicone additives

Rosco Lens Tissue is a premium, lightweight, disposable microfiber tissue. It is lintless, tatic-free, and contains no abrasives or silicones. Rosco Lens Tissue is packaged in a handy, pocketsize 4" x 6" booklet, containing 100 sheets, with each sheet perforated for easy removal.

For best results, Rosco Lens Cleaner and Lens Tissue should be used together as a comprehensive lens cleaning system.




So, simply.. Do you think this will at all harm the AR coating on my watch?

Thanks so much!


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

I doubt it will do any harm.. I think a lot of those camera lenses have coatings as well. I use pretty much anything I can find...hand soap, dish soap, windex, eyeglass cleaner, lcd screen cleaner.. never had a problemo.


----------



## Lee F (Sep 17, 2006)

Hand soap and soft towel washed in fabric softener, takes about 20 seconds and cost is virtually nil - 4 years of a daily wipe and no damage - and mark free.


----------



## OB59 (Aug 30, 2006)

I use a small amount of hand soap and water. Clean the whole watch. Dry with a clean paper towel and if handy micro fiber cloth. Also will use any soft cloth, shirt etc.. if the smudge is "bugging me" which it is if I see it , lol. :-d In practice I think its pretty difficult to scratch the AR coating. Any soft cloth will do in my estimation and I dont think alcohol will bother it as it is , as previously mentioned, the primary ingredient along with water in lens cleaning fluid. wipe and enjoy


----------



## Greaves (Apr 29, 2008)

OB59 said:


> I use a small amount of hand soap and water. Clean the whole watch. Dry with a clean paper towel and if handy micro fiber cloth. Also will use any soft cloth, shirt etc.. if the smudge is "bugging me" which it is if I see it , lol. :-d In practice I think its pretty difficult to scratch the AR coating. Any soft cloth will do in my estimation and I dont think alcohol will bother it as it is , as previously mentioned, the primary ingredient along with water in lens cleaning fluid. wipe and enjoy


I'm paranoid about cleaning my crystal's now because my E got a tiny hairline scratch in the coating. It doesn't bother me but it is something I would like to avoid in the future. I just wish I could know for certain if the lens cleaner will harm the coating in the long term because damn it works well.


----------



## dricig (Aug 30, 2007)

I use Windex on a paper towel.
no problem!

dave


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

I lick the crystal and then wipe it off with my shirt.


----------



## Greaves (Apr 29, 2008)

Broker said:


> I lick the crystal and then wipe it off with my shirt.


Some people in my office may become uncomfortable if I begin licking my watch. :-d


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Greaves said:


> Some people in my office may become uncomfortable if I begin licking my watch. :-d


Watches trump co-workers in my office.


----------



## Greaves (Apr 29, 2008)

Broker said:


> Watches trump co-workers in my office.


I like your style.


----------



## OB59 (Aug 30, 2006)

Greaves,
The description of the cleaner and tissue you provided earlier give me the sense that they are more than safe enough to use for a watch. I am sorry to hear of the scratch in the AR coating. I highly doubt it was caused by any cleaning method. Probably just an unfortunate ding or scrape that you didn't even notice at the time.

I worry about scratches when I descend the stairs to my basement as the unfinished wallboard seems like it could scratch the coating and maybe the crystal. It has an abrasive surface.
I seem to remember someone saying that certain wallboard materials contain an abrasive material that is pretty harmful to watches. Anyone familiar with this?

Good luck with your cleaning!


----------



## Greaves (Apr 29, 2008)

OB59 said:


> Greaves,
> The description of the cleaner and tissue you provided earlier give me the sense that they are more than safe enough to use for a watch. I am sorry to hear of the scratch in the AR coating. I highly doubt it was caused by any cleaning method. Probably just an unfortunate ding or scrape that you didn't even notice at the time.
> 
> I worry about scratches when I descend the stairs to my basement as the unfinished wallboard seems like it could scratch the coating and maybe the crystal. It has an abrasive surface.
> ...


Thanks for the input OB59 :-!

And that's interesting about the wallboard, I'd be curious to know the answer as well.


----------

